# 2008 Draft Tournament T-Shirt Design



## Scott (May 24, 2004)




----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, Jean out-did herself this year. I've got the original painting that formed the basis for the shirt logo this year hanging in my living room. It's even more awesome.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there any way i can get or buy the shirt? I wont be able to make the tournament


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

How much does the shirt cost


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

xtra shirts are $20.00 plus $5 shipping. If you want to buy more than one, then we'll talk about shipping costs. Shirts won't be in until sometime in early July. So just wait until then and then email at [email protected]

Also, we are looking at tan as the tshirt color this year. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Tan and Black Shirts*

Black will be special order extra shirts - I think we are going to do tan as the overall color of the shirt this year.... unless you guys really insist on keeping it white.. thoughts?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I personally prefer a white t-shirt (a bit cooler), but the black & tan shirts look nice as well.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I like the tan, I have tons of white shirts, well they used to be white...


----------



## Trevor Hanson (Mar 24, 2008)

**** scott thats a bad *** shirt


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

I will definatly buy a few if they are in white...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Standard shirts will be tan this year.... black as a purchase option. Might do some whites but haven't decided yet.


----------



## FLfishchaser (Feb 3, 2006)

Would be possible to buy a shirt form your tourney? Awsome looking shirt by the way.
I would even be willing to trade a brand new XL Sarasota Tarpon Tournament shirt for one of yours. The 2008 shirts will feature art work by Brendan Coudal @http://www.brendangallery.com/index.html
I would love to have one of your shirt for my collection. Thanks


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Anybody that want shirts - contact us after August 10th at [email protected]


----------



## joemacpac (Aug 14, 2006)

agree with tan and black, white shirts dont stay that way very long...


----------

